
The Man Who Said No to Wal-Mart - makimaki
http://www.fastcompany.com/node/54763/print
======
jleyank
This has been said in various ways in various media, but much of life has a
price/performance question. If you want stuff that's cheap, pretty good and
ultimately disposable, then you make one set of choices. If, however, you want
something that's a little better, or a little more robust, or ... you make
another set of decisions.

I've found that Wally-world is a little disorganized and has a lesser
selection than other stores I shop at. Great for things like cans of corn, or
sodas, or paper towels, but not where I go for tech items, books, etc. One has
to balance saving that last 0.20 dollars vs. the "biological diversity" of the
shopping scene.

We might see similar results between e-tailers and retailers, but so far both
seem to coexist. As others have written, make sure you do a little (more)
business with stores you like to try to help keep them around...

